# Opening day



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

6 man limit ...everyone handled the seas great!! nice opening day


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job man!!


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I count 13


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

bfish said:


> I count 13


Shhhhhh


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

bfish said:


> I count 13


They may have had 7 ppl on the boat......so his statement would be correct. There is limit for ONLY 6 of the 7 ppl that was on the boat!! Hahaha!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*snapper*

Nice!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

13 is indeed a lucky number... you made it past the FWC with that 1 snapper that makes the rest endangered. Well played sir.... well played.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> 13 is indeed a lucky number... you made it past the FWC with that 1 snapper that makes the rest endangered. Well played sir.... well played.


I say well played to YOU sir!!! Hahaha! Great post!!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know the one on the top left might be a Mingo...


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL no my brother caught 1 in the bay...we threw all the snapper together for the pic


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*:thumbsup: Marmidor, you don't miss shit!* *Like to see that someone is on their toes, keeping up with stuff.* *Good luck today! 

By the way, does the dog bite?
*


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

